# Nice quick trip



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Made a quick wade this afternoon when I got off of work. Got to my spot just in time to catch the tail end of the out going tide. I was throwing pearl/chartreuse Norton bull minnows on 3/8oz jig heads in 1' to 3' of water. Managed 8 trout to 22" and 3 flounder to 20". I caught a redfish to, but it was only 19".
I know a lot of people like to use light jig heads, but not me. I like to work my bait right on the bottom, especially when there is any kind of current. If for some reason I want to fish higher in the water column, I just hold my rod tip higher or reel a little faster. For all the people stuck on 1/16oz heads, you may want to try a little heavier next time. I can guarantee they work.
Consider this my tip of the day.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

That's an awesome bunch of fish, my friend. I love evening wades.

You use a heavier jig to get down to the bottom... in 8 inches of water? :smile:


I've always been one of those that keep it lighter, and higher in the water column. It's funny how we develop habits that become a part of our personality. Or maybe it's the other way around.


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

Man,that's a very nice catch!! You'll be eatin' good for a while! And I too like a heavier jig head for soft plastics too most of the time, though I do lighten up when I think I need to get up higher in the water column...
Congratulations on a nice stringer of fish!
Thanks for the report.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Thatâ€™s a great stringer of fish for an after work wade. But Iâ€™m not really surprised, I think you can catch fish in your sleep.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

WTG


----------



## aus59tex (Apr 27, 2015)

How is the drive to get there now? If is where I'm thinking, saw pics of several "clay victims" lately...


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Ended up with a nice mess of fish once I got it all cleaned this morning.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

That's a good little wade right there. 

... I need more days like yours!


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice fish and report.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

hardly seems worth getting out of the truck for.




JK, love days like that!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I like 3/8 in the surf as well. I can work it faster if I want it higher in the water column or work it slow and let it sink.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nice work, your photographer is awesome too.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*chartreuse*

sharkchum chartreuse is your favorite for lures and cloths. i don't think I've seen u wear any other color. so guys we just figured out his secret to catching fish. :bounce:


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

nice! i may be headed your way sunday. i'll keep an eye out for you.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

c hook said:


> sharkchum chartreuse is your favorite for lures and cloths. i don't think I've seen u wear any other color. so guys we just figured out his secret to catching fish. :bounce:


I just wear bright colored clothes when I'm fishing to make it easier for the coast guard to spot my body. Anyone who doesn't follow simple safety practices like using their kill switch, and wearing a life jacket, should do the same.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

Sharkchum,

I don't mean to know exactly where you were, but I am just curious as where is this general area? Is it in galveston, SS, Sargent, or anywhere else?

Thanks,


----------

